# Garden Chair



## filsgreen (22 Jul 2006)

Have finally finished the Adirondack style chair that I started three months ago.







I made it from the top of my head and you may notice the design flaw. the big clumps of wood at the back of the legs  






The angle of the back legs were too severe so I had to chock it, it's only the mock up before I build it in hardwood so I'm not too bothered. Any criticisms would be welcome so that I don't replicate any faults.






Cheers

Phil


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jul 2006)

I think you've already spotted the only flaw with the design - otherwise,looks nice.
Have you sat in it yet ? i.e. is the shape comfortable ?

Andrew


----------



## MarcW (22 Jul 2006)

Hi Phil,

I agree with Andrew. May be I should add that the battens of the seat are more comfortable if switched 90 degrees. Think of smaller people whose insides of kneels squeeze between the joints and the battens.

Otherwise the straightforward construction appeals much to me. Nothing better than a big comfortable chair to savour a sundowner. :lol: 

Regards, Marc


----------



## mahking51 (22 Jul 2006)

Marc,
Here is a pic of my adirondack chair which we all find most comfortable.




Regards
Martin


----------



## MarcW (22 Jul 2006)

Hi Martin,

Yes, that's the way it's done usually. The battens of the seat run from side to side. And you have worked out a curved front edge, which eases the edge too. 8) 

Very nice piece Martin, I hope you have one for each family member. :lol:

Regards, Marc


----------



## filsgreen (22 Jul 2006)

Thanks for your comments guys. Martin I think I will copy your design as it looks far more comfortable. The chair is not that comfortable to sit in, and my mother is going to buy cushions so that says everything. I think I built it too wide as your arms don't lay naturally on the rests. Never mind, live and learn eh :wink: 

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Wanlock Dod (23 Jul 2006)

Phil,

One thought to consider may be the "foot print" of the design. I made a similar one, very crudely I might say, and whilst extremely comfy to sit in it was absolutely huge. I've been thinking about building a couple more similar but not sure what I'd do with them for the eleven and a half months of the year when we're not using them - just let them rot I suppose....

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## Lee Brubaker (11 Aug 2006)

Hello Phil: Despite your disappointment in having to chock the rear legs...it is a nice looking chair. For comfort, the back should be at about 11° with the seat curved to fit our bums with the slats running crossways.
If you have a BS & plan to build another I would suggest for the rear legs that you edge glue the legs to a sufficient width to allow you to BS in the back angle. The resultant wedge is then glued to the back of the leg to return the leg to the desired width. To prevent tippyness, do the same to the lower length of the leg. The end result is the back rakes back & the lower legs rake back at the same angle as the back with the result being stability without detracting from the design.
Im currently building a garden bench & neglected to rake back the lower part of the rear legs & the only thing that saved me is that the rear legs are 3" square & fortunately the bench is not tippy as a result(phew !)  

Lee


----------

